# Happy Bday DwyaneWade4MVP



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Happy 24th man, it's all downhill after that (i'm 26)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ah I was just about to make this thread.
Happy birthday man.
Hope you have a good one.

:cheers:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

KJay said:


> Happy 24th man, it's all downhill after that (i'm 26)


Why 24th??? 

I am just turning 16 

but thanks anyway to everyone!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

happy b-day man :biggrin:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:jump:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

hope you have a good one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday fellow Hornets fan...Thanks for all the great work on this board.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Happy Birfday! ! !


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Why 24th???
> 
> I am just turning 16
> 
> but thanks anyway to everyone!


 it said 24


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday! :cheers:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday Man! Wohooo


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hope you had a good one


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

hope your birthday was great!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

hey, you can legally drink alcohol now!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> hey, you can legally drink alcohol now!


:banana: you got it


----------

